# Happy Holidays (Christmas)



## Lamia (Dec 25, 2021)

Season's Greetings!!


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 25, 2021)

Hope you brought your Yule Log in.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 25, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwacxSnc4tI_


… written _seventy-seven_ years ago. Wow.


----------



## rasat (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Xmas.


----------



## eternal_noob (Dec 25, 2021)

r/nextfuckinglevel - Feliz Navidad; Merry Christmas Reddit.
					

62,006 votes and 829 comments so far on Reddit




					www.reddit.com


----------



## hitest (Dec 25, 2021)

Feliz Navidad!


----------

